# Brew Cellar Yeast - Ferment At 7 Dec?



## Cube (23/8/08)

I have searched and found plenty on making what I am making tonight - a Coopers Mexican Cerveze. Please - I don't wish to add to the further discussion of 'what's best for this kit'  If you are interested however, I'm adding 500 LDME and 700 dex and using a super alfa hop bag I have surplus.. PM me if you wish to add or subtract from this 

Anyway - I have a huge side by side fridge in my garage I can't ge through my house door and can get the digital temps on the fridge from 0 ~ 7 deg C. Can I ferment using the Brew Cellar Premium lager yeast at 7? Take a few weeks I realise.....mayabe???? It say's on website best 10 to 14. I intend to rack this at maybe 4 deg for a 2 weeks also after primary is finished.

Cheers

linky:
http://www.brewmart.com.au/index.php?menu_...em=&page=16


----------



## mckenry (23/8/08)

Cube said:


> Can I ferment using the Brew Cellar Premium lager yeast at 7? Take a few weeks I realise.....mayabe???? It say's on website best 10 to 14. I intend to rack this at maybe 4 deg for a 2 weeks also after primary is finished.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



I'd say 7 is too low. I have no personal experience with this yeast, but 9 is about the limit with lager yeasts in my experience. I prefer 10-11. Get a Fridgemate and temp control that way. Plenty of threads on here re fridgemate. I have 2. Theyre simple to use and sooooo good for year round brewing. (Heating & cooling) But I'd say until you get one, brew your beer in that fridge with it turned off and switch it on youself when the temp (on your themometer) gets to about 14, then turn it off again at about 10. This is just a crude way of temp control, but it is better than trying to brew at 7. I really dont think it'll go.


----------



## Cube (29/8/08)

An update on this brew.

500 LDME and 700g dex. Tea bag of super alpha. Pitched yeast 23/8/08...OG 1046, pitch temp 23 with brew cellar lager yeast. At 16 tops last 3 days.

By 26th and no signs of yeast love I was getting concerned. Out comes the fermenter into the lounge and fan heater on. 15 minute rotation in the lounge brings it up to 24... bubbles!!!! ( yes a good seal  .. I place it to cool to 16 deg over 2 days and zip again.

28th and 1043. Hmmm search the forum and HAHB. This morning I took out the coopers yeast ( from under lid ) to come t temp and pitch this arvo and I get home and bubbles, frothy as hell on top. 1040.

From 23 to 29th from 1046 to 1040??? My first lager but hell, this is slow. Sample tastes fine and no pooey smells.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Thunderlips (30/8/08)

Cube said:


> I have searched and found plenty on making what I am making tonight - a Coopers Mexican Cerveze.


I'd like to hear what you think about this kit when you get around to drinking it.
I thought it was very average at best and not even close to the "Corona" kind of beer I was expecting.

I'm not a big fan of the style but I have friends who are. Maybe next time I'll try Chairmans or Brewcrafts effort.


----------

